# Help needed in deciding  1 TB External HDD



## Ronnie012 (Mar 18, 2015)

So my laptop space is on the verge of running out and I'm on the lookout for a 1 TB External HDD. I already own a Transcend 500 GB EHdd. 

Here's what I want it to be = 
a) Tough (Should be able to withstand a few drops-I have accidentally dropped my Transcend numerous times and it still runs fine. So expecting the same from the new one).

b) Durable (Should be long lasting. Should not crash or cause any problems - Need to store some precious data)

c) Good ASS (After Sales Service)

I have zeroed in on the options below. 

ADATA 
Adata HV610 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Adata : Flipkart.com

WD Amazon.in: Buy WD Elements Portable 1TB USB 3.0 External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews & Ratings

Seagate
Seagate Expansion 1TB Portable External Hard Drive - Buy Seagate Expansion 1TB Portable External Hard Drive Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Toshiba
Toshiba Canvio Basics HDTB310AK3AA USB 3.0+USB2.0 1TB External Hard Disk - Buy Toshiba Canvio Basics HDTB310AK3AA USB 3.0+USB2.0 1TB External Hard Disk Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Transcend
Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5-inch 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Purple) - Buy Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5-inch 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Purple) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


Which would be the best buy? 


And how's Adata? I'm getting a good deal locally (4500 rs for the one listed at flipkart)

Also how trustworthy is Amazon? I have never ordered from Amazon earlier.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2015)

get WD Ultra from amazon or flipkart. its better than elements and wd has a very good ass. reliability imho is dependent upon luck. i have seen almost all brands failing now and then. for toughness, get a case and please handle it with care.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks. But what if it gets damagedduring delivery by amazon ? Can i get it replaced? (Coz an earlier item ordered through fliokart was delivered to me at a damaged condition and cudnt get it replaced). And how is Adata?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. But what if it gets damagedduring delivery by amazon ? Can i get it replaced? (Coz an earlier item ordered through fliokart was delivered to me at a damaged condition and cudnt get it replaced). And how is Adata?



WD rma is the best around and along that Amazon has 30 day replacement policy plus you can buy from FK also.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 20, 2015)

^Can i replace even damaged goods at amazon? I.e damaged in transit..btw how about transcend or seagate? And adata?

- - - Updated - - -

I'll buy it soon. Kindly reply quickly.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> ^Can i replace even damaged goods at amazon? I.e damaged in transit..btw how about transcend or seagate? And adata?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'll buy it soon. Kindly reply quickly.



If it gets damaged in transit it will be replaced by amazon. I will still insist on WD any day. And along that if you want a fast answer please quote or mention.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

+1 to WD elements/my passport/ultra.
I've ordered a 2 TB Seagate Expansion Desktop from amazon and it came just fine. Make sure you order from Amazon Fulfilled listings only.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for your help Shadow and Saiyangoku. Ordered  WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive from Amazon and whats more  its fulfilled by amazon . Hope to receive it soon and in good health


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks for your help Shadow and Saiyangoku. Ordered  WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive from Amazon and whats more  its fulfilled by amazon . Hope to receive it soon and in good health



And buy a external case as well to provide it some protection.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And buy a external case as well to provide it some protection.



Thanks for your suggestion. Any suggestions regarding external cases? 
Will this one do?
Saco shock proof Hard disk case for all 2.5inch external hard disks - Black - Buy Saco shock proof Hard disk case for all 2.5inch external hard disks - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Any suggestions regarding external cases?
> Will this one do?
> Saco shock proof Hard disk case for all 2.5inch external hard disks - Black - Buy Saco shock proof Hard disk case for all 2.5inch external hard disks - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


I use smartfish for all my cases.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I use smartfish for all my cases.


 Thanks for your suggestioms Will order one then.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks for your suggestioms Will order one then.



Yeah and check out the brownish red color it never gets dirty.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah and check out the brownish red color it never gets dirty.



Thanks for the reply (and sorry for responding late). I checked and found two versions of smartfish . Which is the one you are referring to?

SmartFish Hard Disk Drive Case Covers (Maroon) - Buy SmartFish Hard Disk Drive Case Covers (Maroon) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Armour Case 

Buy Smartfish Hard Disk Armour Case (Black) Online at Low Price in India | Smartfish Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks for the reply (and sorry for responding late). I checked and found two versions of smartfish . Which is the one you are referring to?
> 
> SmartFish Hard Disk Drive Case Covers (Maroon) - Buy SmartFish Hard Disk Drive Case Covers (Maroon) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> 
> ...



I never likes these armor cases. They are always costly for the protection they provide and if you drop the HDD chances are that it won't work. Get the basic cover case.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I never likes these armor cases. They are always costly for the protection they provide and if you drop the HDD chances are that it won't work. Get the basic cover case.



Thanks. Ordered it! (Basic cover)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Ordered it! (Basic cover)



You will surely love it. Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You will surely love it. Enjoy your purchase.



Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks



BTW got the case?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> BTW got the case?



Not yet.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 9, 2015)

Received. Fits fine


----------

